

Enabling innovation isn't magic (Adobe) - fjabre
http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplatform/2010/01/enabling_innovation_isnt_magic.html

======
steveklabnik
> On the iPad, it looks like developers won't be able to write applications in
> Java, .net, Python, Ruby, Perl, or any number of other languages (including
> Flash).

Aren't there cross compilers for some of this? And why can't you use the
Flash-to-Objective-C cross compiler Adobe themselves made for the iPad?

